# maletín



## chics

Hola, tengo una duda, la típica maletita (*maletín*, le llamamos nosotros) rectangular y dura que llevan típicamente los hombres de negocios, con papeles y cosas diversas, a veces con un ordenador... ¿en francés es une _mallette_ o un _attaché-case_?

Es que en este diccionario pone _attaché-case_ en la acepción de "portafolios" pero no sé si se refiere a esto... por otra parte, he visto un par de veces la palabra _mallette _para esto... ¿qué diferencia hay? Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sans problèmes, en bon français (hum!) c'est: *attaché-case*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Un paseo por Google images:
attaché-case (cuidado que es la ortografía inglesa, sin la i)
maletín

(Ya sabemos lo que vas a regalar  )
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## blink05

¿Y cómo se pronuncia? ¿caisse o case?

Gracias.


----------



## jprr

blink05 said:


> ¿Y cómo se pronuncia? ¿caisse o case?


"attaché" prononcé en français ... et "kèz" plus ou moins en anglais


----------



## blink05

Gracias, precisamente quería saber case se pronunciaba como en francés o en inglés.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Et quelle(s) différence(s) faites-vous entre un attaché-case et une mallette ?  (vraie question, car je n'en vois pas moi-même)


----------



## MarcB

En Belgique j'ai entendu mallette comme cartable pour les enfants.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

MarcB said:


> En Belgique j'ai entendu mallette comme cartable pour les enfants.


Oui, c'est un cartable d'écolier, spécialité Belge (cf. TLFi, B). Mais en France ?


----------



## chics

Cintia&Martine said:


> (Ya sabemos lo que vas a regalar  )


Pues no . En el libro que estoy leyendo (también pregunté embruni), un traductor lleva en su _mallette_ sus documentos y también catálogos de ropa y complementos pijos que le gustan mucho pero no se puede comprar. Me llamó la atención la palabra _mallette_ (aaah... ¡entonces existe! era un típico falso amigo mío cuando quería decir "maleta" hace un tiempo...), la busqué y me salió "maletín", pero también vi _attache-case_ que parece más apropiado según los diccionarios... por eso preguntaba. ¿Vosotros qué decís? Jo, es que se os tiene que explicar todo. El libro es _El chant de la mission_ de John le Carré, traducido al francés, claro. La traducción es de Mimi y de Isabelle Perrin, no sé si son belgas.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda pero aún me llama la atención... ¿por qué os parece que dicen _mallette _entonces? ¿es más formal quizás?


----------



## Paquita

"malette" es anticuado, es otra forma de decir "petite valise"

"attaché-case", palabra compuesta de una palabra francesa pronunciada a la francesa y de una palabra inglesa pronunciada a la inglesa parece mucho más seria en el mundillo de los negocios...¿no te parece?

Me imagino que es una más de las palabras nuestras que suenan a inglés pero que  un nativo inglés no entiende...


----------



## chics

En inglés se pronunciaría "kéis"... el texto está publicado en 2006, traducido en 2007 y la trama ocurre en 2005-2006 ¿por qué recurrir a una palabra anticuada?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour.

En este caso diría que malette.

Para mí un attaché-case es con compartimentos que se abren en fuelle, y más bien en cuero (aunque no obligatoriamente) y la mallete tiene compartimentos rígidos para instrumental o como en este caso muestras.

Pero todo esto es muy subjetivo ya que veo que para Karine no hay diferencia.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

On trouve ceci sur une page commerciale :



> *La malette en cuir conçue au format attaché case* est un grand classique de la maroquinerie de bureau. Les avantages du *format attaché case* sont la facilité d'accès et de présentation du contenu de *la malette*, ainsi que la possibilité de ranger un grand nombre de petits accessoires dans le rabat. Certaines *malettes* en cuir sont équipées d'un soufflet dans le rabat pour le transport de documents A4.
> 
> *La malette en cuir de type attache case* est très utilisée par les professionnels, plus particulièrement pour tous types de tâches ayant trait à la présentation : présenter un produit, des statistiques, informer, etc.


 
(la negrita es mía)

et cette définition intéressante :
http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/attach%C3%A9-case



> _n.m._ *attaché-case* [ataʃekɛz] (de l'angl. case, valise, boîte), *attachés-cases* Mallette plate et rigide servant de porte-documents.


 
(negrita original)


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias, ya veo ya la diferencia... Ahora sé un montón sobre tipos de maletines. Ogh, voy a necesitar tener dos palabras también en castellano, ja, ja...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos.. tú misma los has dicho en tu primer mensaje:
- porta-folio y maletín ¿no?


----------



## chics

Es que yo con "porta-folio" entendí un plástico blando del tamaño de una hoja en el que puedes poner unas hojas para agruparlas o para que no se arruguen. Ahora tendré que buscar lo que es un potafolios-maleta


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ben non, moi j'avais compris ceci
En particulier un truc comme ça


----------



## GURB

Hola chics
 Ejemplo del uso de portafolio por Miguel Polo en un artículo : Las claves de los ochenta (Dunia 10/87) en que presenta a "un nuevo transeúnte de la fauna urbana: el yuppie." No me resisto al placer de comunicarte esta "joya" de ironía y humorismo.
"No sabes lo fácil que resulta identificarlos: *portafolios de cuero *en mano, trotando en manadas desorganizadas por el centro de la city, el paso alto, recto y vertiginoso, los hombros tiesos, el cuello estirado...y una inevitable mueca facial de superioridad".
Estos portafolios por lo visto corresponden a lo que llamamos:  _"attachés-cases"._
Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Et quelle(s) différence(s) faites-vous entre un attaché-case et une mallette ?  (vraie question, car je n'en vois pas moi-même)



Salut *Karine*:

Pour moi, tous les attachés-cases sont des mallettes mais, toutes les mallettes ne sont pas nécessairement des attachés-cases. 

(j'espère avoir été clair...)


----------



## chics

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. Por supuesto, podeis añadir todavía más...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Víctor Pérez said:


> Salut *Karine*:
> 
> Pour moi, tous les attachés-cases sont des mallettes mais, toutes les mallettes ne sont pas nécessairement des attachés-cases.
> 
> (j'espère avoir été clair...)


Oui, tu es clair Víctor. Mais je voulais dire que dans le cas particulier des hommes d'affaires, pour moi dire qu'ils trimbalent un attaché-case ou une mallette au bout du bras, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
El maletín puede ser rígido o no rígido.

Al maletín rígido se le llama también "maletín attache" en castellano y corresponde al "attaché-case": 
ver aquí: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:nZ2Wx1NmMLkJ:www.mercaoffice.com/es/dept_83.html+malet%C3%ADn+attach%C3%A9&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=9&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr


----------



## chics

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.


¿Qué significa eso, Karine?  No entiendo...  ¿tanto monta, monta tanto?

Me he acordado de que en castellano también existe "*cartera*", que creo que no sale en el diccionario de aquí. Para la maletita de documentos de los profes, la maletita que sale en las fotos de "portafolio" o cualquier maletita para ir a trabajar que no sea una caja de herramientas ni la maleta negra rígida típica llena de dinero para pagar rescates o en las pelis de mafiosos, o que la abres y te sale una estación de nosequé en las pelis (eso es siempre _maletín_) o la de los hombres de la descripción de Gurb (también sería _maletín_, aunque algunos de estos hombres, quizá por que reniegan de algo, ji, ji, le llaman -lo he oído- _cartera_).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para seguir concretando:
"porte-documents" sería el portafolio o la cartera sin asa.

Aparte "malette", también se podría utilizar "sacoche" (término más coloquial que "mallette").


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Une sacoche pour moi est bien plus molle qu'une mallette (deux l) qui elle est forcément rigide...
(chics, « c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet » = es idéntico)


----------

